# Teich pachten



## markuskassel (26. Januar 2005)

habe ne frage an euch. wir haben die möglichkeit einen teich zu pachten. meine frage ist ob der preis von 1000 euro pro jahr gerechtfertigt ist? die grösse des teichs beträgt ca. 90m x 40m??? ca. 2m tief.  ist er auch gross genug um Raubfische einzusetzen ohne das sie den ganzen anderen bestand vernichten? bitte um antwort. danke. markus


----------



## markuskassel (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Kann mir keiner helfen????


----------



## rainerle (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

doch kann man:

Grundsätzlich ist der Teich/Weiher ok. Die Pacht finde ich persönlich etwas hoch, da es noch kein Hektar Wasserfläche ist. 
Grundsätzlich:
Möchtest Du einen guten Karpfenbestand zum befischen erreichen solltest Du max. 400 Karpfen (K2) auf einem Hektar Wasser setzen. Wenn das Wasser gut ist (heisst genügend Plakton>Wasserflohkrebse und anderes Kleingetier) reicht die Naturnahrung vollkommen aus, damit die Karpfen gut abwachsen. Dazu noch ein bischen Weissfisch (Rotaugen + Rotfedern). Dann noch Räuber: 2-3 Hechte und / oder 5-8 Zander. Von Schleien würde ich absehen. Diese wachsen in einem Karpfenweiher nicht besonders gut ab. Auch keine Brachsen setzen. Die sind direkter Nährungskonkurrent von Karpfen (vorallem wenn sie größer sind) und werden auch bei einer bestimmten Größe nicht mehr gern von den Räubern genommen.

Von der Tiefe her ist das Wasser ideal, da auch im Winter bei einer Eisdecke genügend Wasservolumen zur Verfügung steht um den nötigen Sauerstoff zu binden.

Bei Fragen speziell für eine mögliche "Speisekarpfen" Produktion schreib mir einfach ne PN.


----------



## markuskassel (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

danke für deine tips. sehr nett. aber sind 5-8 zander nicht ein bischen wenig und wie sieht es mit forellen aus.??? bin nicht so der karpfen angler


----------



## rainerle (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

das kommt drauf an, was Du Futterfisch drinnen hast und ob die Zander sich in dem Wasser reproduzieren können. Ist genügend Futterfisch drinnen kannst Du gerne erhöhen. Laichen die Zander ab und es ist nicht genügend Futter vorhanden, fressen sie ihren eigenen Nachwuchs.

Forellen: hat das Wasser eine Zu- und Ablauf? Nicht unbedingt vom Wald oder aus Drainagen. Wie sieht es mit einer Quelle im Teich aus, die kaltes Wasser zuführt? Wird das Wasser im Sommer nicht zu warm? Gehen sollten auf jeden Fall Regenbogner - wenn eben eine Frischwasserzufuhr nicht vom Himmel abhängt. Jedoch verträgt sich das dann nicht unbedingt mit einem starken Raubfischbestand. Da hast du dann teueren Futterfisch. Ein optimaler Besatz von Salmoniden und Raubfisch ist meines Dafürhaltens nicht möglich, da die Räuber rigoros Deine Forellen jagen und dezimieren.


----------



## markuskassel (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

aha. das sind doch mal nützliche tips. gibt es denn noch andere arten die sich mit hecht und zander "vertragen"? kein zulauf. grundwasser gespeist


----------



## markuskassel (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

achso in dem teich wurde früher kies abgebaut...


----------



## voice (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

der erste schritt ist meiner meinung nach eine wasseranalyse....geht in fast jedem baumarkt.....dann hast du sauerstoffgehalt und ph wert.....auf diesen daten kann man aufbauen und bessere ratschläge geben ...hinzu kommt der jetztbestand des teiches......wenn es eine kiesgrube ist besteht also kein zulauf durch ein anderes gewässer...also bach...wann wurde zuletzt abgebaut....es sollte mindesttens 3-5 jahre her sein...ansonsten hast du eine wasserwüste.....d.h. ohne natürlichen bewuchs......
voice


----------



## voice (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

ps. wichtig bei dieser art gewässer ist, ob es windgeschützt ist oder nicht...viel sauerstoff kommt durch die wasserumwälzung durch den wind in den teich...
voice


----------



## markuskassel (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

sind ein paar büsche drum aber kein grossen bäume. gibt es noch andere fische die man dort gut einsetzen kann??


----------



## rainerle (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Ich denk, dass es unerheblich ist, was augenblicklich für eine Sauerstoffsättigung vorherrscht. Dies wäre tatsächlich eine Blitzlichtaufnahme. Morgen kann die Sättigung schon wieder anders sein und dann im Frühjahr, Sommer usw. wieder anders. Spar Dir das Geld. Was tatsächlich interessant wäre, sind Aufzeichnungen vom Besitzer (wenn denn über einen längeren Zeitraum erstellt). Des Weiteren nehmen es Dir die Regenbogner nicht so krumm mit dem Sauerstoff, wie die Bachforellen. 

Zum zusätzlichen Besatz: Da Du keinen natürlichen Zulauf hast kommen andere Salmoniden m.E. nicht in Frage. Dann wird es schon sehr eng. Karpfen findest Du nicht so den Hit. Naja, Schleien gingen noch (wär halt nicht unbedingt der Bringer, aber das Wasser soll ja nicht ertragsorientiert bewirtschaftet werden), evtl. Aale (die werden zumindest drinnen bleiben und nicht abwandern). Barsch wäre auch interessant, der kommt aber sowieso von selbst. Äußerst interessant wäre zu prüfen, wie es sich mit der Alternative "Schwarzbarsch" (siehe Ebro) verhält. Der Fisch macht Spaß beim Fangen und ist auch schmackhaft. Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie er bei unseren Temperaturen abwächst und vermehrt. Auch gibts einige Vorschriften zu beachten (is halt der Punkt, dass man nicht jeden Fisch bei uns einsetzen darf). Mehr wüsst ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## voice (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

sorry seh ich nicht ganz so wie reinerle...ich habe selbst 10 jahre einen steinbruch bewirtschaftet...der zugegebenermaßen größer und erheblich tiefer war.....ich würde das geld auf jedenfall ausgeben...aber jeder wie er meint.....schleien sind bei und prächtig gewachsen...forellen bedingt......ich rede jetzt von bewirtschaften ohne beifüttern...das ist bei forellen nur unter großem aufwand möglich...das beifüttern meine ich.....auf karpfen würde ich verzichten.....aal geht gut.....nochmal auf den bewuchs zu kommen...ich meine natürlich den innerhalb des wassers.....desweiteren solltes du darauf achten, daß nicht zuviel laub in deinen see fallen kann...das bildet eine faulschicht, die dem wasser zusätzlich sauerstoff enzieht....damit hatten wir bei unseren see...4ha...probleme.....
voice
einen wirklich guten tipp finde ich dich erst zu erkundigen ob schwarzbarsch geht....bei uns steht darauf nahezu die todesstrafe.....


----------



## markuskassel (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

an dem teich wird schon 20 jahre geangelt... sind also schon fische drin. aber was sind schwarzbarsche???? und meine ausgangsfrage war ob 1000euro gerechtfertigt sind?


----------



## rainerle (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Zu einer Deiner Fragen: kann ich nicht entscheiden, da ich die Preise bei Euch nicht kenne. Ich find es nicht gerade billig. Hängt sicher noch von einigen anderen Faktoren ab (Auflagen, wieviel Fisch ist drin etc.).
Des Weiteren war da wohl noch die Frage: welche Fisch vertragen sich mit Raubfischen? Da gabs dann auch Antworten, und die sind schon unabhängig davon, wo Dein Gewässer liegt, soll heissen hier kann man allgemein gültige Aussagen treffen. Wie gesagt: Regenbogner gehen noch und Aal auch, mit anderen Salmoniden kann man es vergessen. 
Schwarzbarsch = ein Fisch der zu den Barschartigen gehört. Verträgt Wasser von 10-30 Grad. Bei optimalen Bedingungen bis zu 65cm (und dies nicht erst nach 10-15 Jahren). Bestandsverdoppelung in 1,5 bis 4,5 Jahren.


----------



## allroundfreak (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Schwarz Barsche sind amerikanische Barsche. Sie werden etwas größer und sind gut mit der Fliegen - und Spinnrute zu befischen


----------



## markuskassel (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

danke


----------



## markuskassel (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

habe grad mal bei der fischzucht um die ecke auf der hp geschaut. hat keine schwarzbarsche. wo bekomme ich die her???


----------



## rainerle (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## PASA (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Aus Amerika,


----------



## PASA (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Wo genau liegt denn der Teich?


----------



## ChristophL (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Was soll der Markus denn mit Schwarzbarschen anfangen, besonders in so einem kleinem Teich ?

Der Teich wird wohl in Kassel oder Umgebung liegen, da kommter ja her - das wird den Barschen wohl etwas kalt werden.

Aus meiner Erfahrung: Karpfen + Schleie und die Forellen austesten. Karpfen mit Weisfisch zusammen zu besetzen macht nicht sehr viel Sinn, führt nur dazu, dass die Weisfische klein bleiben und Karpfen schlecht wachsen.

Frage mal einen Verein in deiner Nähe ob sie bereit sind dir dabei zu helfen und eventuell auch nen Elektrofischen dort veranstallten können - dann weist du was drin ist !

Der Preis ist übrigens recht saftig.

Regenbogenforellen sind recht robust, sobald die sich eingewöhnt haben sollten die gut wachsen. Notfalls ein paar Hände Forelli reinwerfen in der Anfangszeit ! Mit Hechten zusammen wird das mit Forellen aber nichts, ergibt nur dicke Hechte - aber keine dicke Forellen.

Wenn eine Fischart sich dort nicht gut macht: Geld sparen und was anderes besetzen, einfach austesten was gut abwächst und sich wohlfühlt, das wird dann besetzt.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## rainerle (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Christoph, lt Fishbase hat der S-Barsch eine Temperaturtoleranz von 10-30 Grad um zu "Gedeihen". Und die Größe des Teiches spielt m.E. keine Rolle. Karpfen will er nicht unbedingt (wie schon kund getan) und dass das mit den Forellen und Raubfischen nicht unbedingt der Hit ist ham wir auch schon erwähnt.


----------



## markuskassel (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

der teich liegt so 20km von kassel entfernt. aber aale gehen oderhauen die in die nachbarteiche ab?


----------



## bernie1 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

markuskassel,wenn du Zeit hast lies mal meine Zusammenfassung oder Gedanken über einen See.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44636


Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## C.K. (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Ich verschiebs mal, das Thema ist in einen anderen Forum besser aufgehoben und bringt vieleicht mehr Antworten.


----------



## PASA (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teich wird wohl in Kassel oder Umgebung liegen, da kommter ja her - das wird den Barschen wohl etwas kalt werden.



@ChristophL

Danke für den Tip |uhoh: 

Im südlichen Bereich von Kassel kenne ich einige Teiche und ich könnte ihn auf die Vor- und Nachteile von einigen hinweisen. 

@marcuskassel 
Wo liegt er denn nun genau? 

Grüße


----------



## markuskassel (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

der teich liegt zwischen wabern und cappel


----------



## PASA (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Das ist doch schon mal was, bei den Teichen ist es nicht sicher, ob die wirklich 2 M. tief sind, gundsätzlich, je näher an der Eder, je tiefer sind sie. Dort sind ja sehr viele Teiche, wenn der Teich nicht besonders tief ist kannst du den Preis evtl. noch drücken.

Ist er links oder rechts der Eder?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Sind das die Teiche die zwar verpachtet werden aber mit der Auflage, das sie noch andere Personen mitnutzen, sprich mitpachten? Dann auf jeden Fall Finger weg davon, das gibt dann wahrscheinlich eh nur Ärger mir den Mitpächtern. Der eine will dann Hechte drin haben, der nächste Zander, der nächste Forellen usw. ein richtiges Bewirtschaften ist dann nicht möglich.

1000€ kommt mir auch sehr überteuert vor. Man könnte direkt schon von Wucher sprechen. Wir zahlen für einen fast gleich großen Teich 60€ Pacht im Jahr.


----------



## markuskassel (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

liegtl inks der eder. sind ja ne menge teiche dort und die kosten alle soviel. nein habe das gewässersann mit meinem vater allein. und der angelt dreimal im jahr...


----------



## THD (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Ich finde 1.000 € auch ein bischen viel, zahle für ein wenig größeres Gewässer etwa ein Drittel davon, allerdings recht flach.
Denk ich an Eder, denk ich sofort an Kormorane - auch mit dem Argument kann man die Pacht drücken.
Nächste Frage: Überschwemmungsgebiet ?
Wenn ja kannst du mit allen Fischarten der Eder rechnen, wobei die Salmoniden wie Bachforelle und Äsche sich im stehenden Gewässern nicht lage halten werden, aber die Bachforelle im Einzelfall kapital werden kann.
Wie gesagt, wenn Überschwemmungsgebiet, dann hast du auch Hechte drin, dann würde ich auf Forellenbesatz verzichten.
Sinn macht sicherlich Besatz mit: Karpfen, Karausche, Schleie, Aal, Zander.
Absehen würde ich von: Hecht, Wels, Salmoniden, Flußbarsch und Schwarzbarsch (in Hessen verboten ! und in jeder Sicht Sinnlos).
Am besten mal mit dem Verpächter sprechen, ob er ein Probefischer mit einigen Anglern erlaub - dann siehst du was dich erwartet, oder besser mit Senke oder noch besser Netz den Teich abziehen.
Grüße


----------



## markuskassel (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

nee so weit ich weiss, werden die teiche nicht von der eder überflutet... schwarzbarsch ist also verboten. aha. werden auf jeden fall aale und schleien besetzen


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Ich kann THD nur zustimmen.

Forellen würde ich nur besetzen, wenn sie sich auch vermehren können. In einem Angelteich gehen sie mir auf die Nerven. Es ist dann nicht möglich gemütlich zu angeln, ohne im 2 Minuten Takt Regenbogenforellen an die Angel zu bekommen. Und nix ist langweiliger als hungrige Forellen aus einem kleinen Teich rauszuangeln.

Schwarzbarsche gehören hier nicht hin. Ein Besatz ist nicht im Sinne der Gewässerhege.


----------



## markuskassel (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

ichglaube ich lass das mitden forellen besser sein. also schleien, karpfen und zander. noch ideen???


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Wenn du ein interessantes Angelgewässer haben möchtest, dann solltest du nicht zuviel besetzen. Ich habe selber einen Teich gepachtet. Mit Besatz sind wir dort sehr zurückhaltend. Natürlich kann man in seinem Teich einen großen Bestand aufbauen, aber macht es wirklich Spaß pro Stunde 10 Satzkarpfen zu angeln? Es ist also erstmal zu fragen, was du mit dem Teich vorhast... Ein schöner Angelteich, oder eine Bewirtschaftung mit dem Ziel einen hohen Fischertrag zu erhalten?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Denke mal bevor Du da einfach wild in dem Teich besetzt, solltest Du den Teich mal ablassen (wenn möglich) und nachschauen, was sich wirklich darin befindet.

Ein Testangeln vor dem Besatz ist, denke ich mir mal, auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. So hat man zumindest schon mal einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## markuskassel (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

habe den teich grade gepachtet für 750 euro pro jahr.  werde jetzt kontakt zu dem vorpächter aufnehmen. der hat angeblich die letzten jahre reichlich besetzt


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Wünsche Dir schon jetzt viel Spaß mit den Kormoranen! Überlege Dir genau was Du einsetzen willst, damit nicht alles Kormoranfutter wird!


----------



## markuskassel (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

hoffe nicht dasdie alles wegfressen. sind ja schliesslich noch 20 teiche daneben...


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Sind aber teilweise auch über 200 von den schwarzen Vögel da. Traurig aber wahr!


----------



## markuskassel (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

ich weiss habe mir schon überlegt leinen zu spannen damit sie nicht so leicht landen können


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Ich gehe davon aus, daß die Teiche in der Ederaue liegen und damit der Auenschutzverordnung unterfallen. Diese weisen das gesamte Gebiet als Landschaftsschutzgebiet aus, befürchte das wird nixxx mit Leinenspannen. Kannst aber mal bei den zuständigen Stellen anfragen. Oder aber auf den alten Grundsatz: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter! setzen.


----------



## markuskassel (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

mist ...nee nee ärger will ich keinen


----------



## SchwalmAngler (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Für 750€ hast Du das Ding gepachtet? #q|uhoh:
Mehr als 100€ hätte ich nicht gezahlt.
Für das Geld pachten andere nen ganzen Baggersee.

Naja, hoffentlich hast Du was von.
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall das Beste. #6
Lass mal hören wie es weitergeht und ob mit der Bewirtschaftung alles klappt.


----------



## atair (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

spanne doch einfach 'n Netz über die gesamte Fläche des Teiches....(allerdings unter der Wasseroberfläche.....)


----------



## sunlord (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

ich habe auch seit dem 1.1.04 einen ähnlichen Teich!! ( 120meter lang x 40-50meter breit und 3,5- 5,5 meter Tief)!! 

Wir ( ich+vater+cousin) haben leztes jahr 150 Forellen, davon 50 fangfähig und 100 zum Abwaschen besetzt(10-18cm). Jedoch sind von den 100 fast keine mehr übrig geblieben, weil wir nun im winter 8 Hechte von 64-98 cm mit dem netz herausgeholt haben!!! Deshalb rate ich jedem ab Hechte und/oder Zander zu bestzen, wenn ma kleine Karpfen,Forellen setzen möchte, die werden nämlich sehr schnell von den Hechten bzw. Zandern vernichtet!!!!

Mfg Sunlord


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

@ sunlord 

Wobei sich immer die generelle Frage stellt, was ein Fisch in einem Wasser zu suchen hat, in dem er nicht heimisch ist?!


----------



## markuskassel (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

eine frage noch. könnte man saiblinge in dem teich halten????


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Ich finde die Frage ob er überlebt wesentlicher uninteressanter, als die Frage, was er in so einem Teich soll?

Völlig artfremd die Haltungsbedingungen!


----------



## Timmie (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Das kann man sehen wie man will! 
Der Teich hat ja auch keinen natürlichen Ursprung.


----------



## sunlord (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Saiblinge, sind immer super!!! Aber ob die auch in dem See überleben würden, würde ich auch gerne wissen. Ich habe mal ein Saibling in Arild/DK gefangen, hat war ein super drill an der 5er Fliegenrute ;-)!!
was sagt ihr kann man Saiblinge auch inem net so großen see halten, der aber über genügend sauerstoff besitzt????


----------



## Timmie (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Auf jeden Fall sollte er tief genug sein, damit die Tiere im Sommer in kühlere Tiefen abtauchen können. Wenn dann noch ein Belüftungssystem eingebaut wird ist es auch in kleinen Teichen möglich Saiblinge zu halten.


----------



## Mattes_79 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Dürfte kein Problem geben. 2m wassertife sind tief genug. Es sei denn der Kormoran treibt sich in der Nähe rum...


----------



## markuskassel (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

das tut er leider....


----------



## markuskassel (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

sind keine hechte in dem teich nur zander, kann ich da forellen oder saiblinge zu setzen????


----------



## SchwalmAngler (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Bei Zandern besteht eigentlich weniger die Gefahr, das sie sich an Forellen vergreifen. Die Forellen sollten aber auch entsprechend Groß sein. Bei kleinen Forellen, bis 25 cm kann es schon sein, das sich die Zander mal nen ordentlichen Happen gönnen.


----------



## sunlord (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

@Timmie
Wie meinst du das mit einem Belütungssystem??? Pumpe mit springleranlage, wie mann das auch an einige Forellenseen sieht???


----------



## Timmie (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Dies bezog sich auf kleinere Teiche bzw. Seen, die künstlich erstellt worden sind und somit meist keinen eigenen Zulauf aufweisen. Bei solchen Gegebenheiten wäre es im Sommer schwer Saiblinge durchzubekommen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre so ein Belüftungssystem (schwimmender Pilz) wie Du es beschreibst. Es würde aber auch eine ganz normale Umwälzpumpe reichen, die im Sommer ein paar Stunden angeschaltet wird. Wichtig hierbei ist, dass das zurückgeführte Wasser genug Sauerstoff erzeugt. Es sollte also ein "großer Einfallswinkel" erzeugt werden. 
Manchmal reicht es aber auch schon aus, einige Bäume von der Windseite zu entfernen, um etwas mehr Sauerstoff in das Gewässer zubekommen.


----------

